# Pine Hills Lake in Mason



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

I know most of you don't fish paylakes, but I'm curious if anyone has fished Pine Hills Lake in Mason - it's run by the Mason parks system. If anyone has a comment, I'd like to hear about your experiences.


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

Pine Hill was my favorite place to fish when I was a kid. Haven't been there for about 55 years. Caught my first Walleye there.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I live in mason and have fished this lake quite a few times. It definitely doesnt have your normal pay-lake atmosphere, with the drinking and what not. But its also only open from dusk to dawn so thats probably why. I have had decent luck there catching some channel cat but honestly I dont do much catfishing. I know a couple people that fish it all the time and they catch decent numbers sometimes but not really big fish (15 to 20 lbs is about the biggest I heard in the past few years).


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

We used to fish up there when I was a kid and also swam at the pool there. They had a high dive platform years ago. I remember the swimming more than the fishing. Can't remember it being too good.
Bassky


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

that pool is long gone now......everybody sled rides down the hill to the bottom where the pool used to be. my parents told me about going there to swim.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Its more of a municipal lake than a pay lake, I think anyway


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Perch said:


> Its more of a municipal lake than a pay lake, I think anyway


your right, a lot of families and people just trying to get out and enjoy the scenery.


----------

